# maraca



## akana

What would the Finnish word be for "maraca," or any other shaker type percussion instrument, for that matter. I considered _helistin_, but google image search turns up nothing but baby rattles for that word.

Kiitos!


----------



## JukkaT

maraca is _marakassi_ in Finnish


----------



## hui

> maraca is _marakassi_ in Finnish


No, it is _marakas_ (plural: marakasit).


----------



## JukkaT

hui said:


> No, it is _marakas_ (plural: marakasit).


Yes, you are right. For some reason I put the colloquial form of the word. So maraca is _marakas_ in Finnish as Hui corrected.


----------



## akana

Thanks, guys!

So, I can't find an online declension of _marakas_. Would it decline the same as _rakas_, with partitive plural being _marakkaita_?

_Lattarimusiikissa yleensä käytetään marakkaita lyömäsoittimina._


----------



## hui

> So, I can't find an online declension of _marakas_. Would it decline the same as _rakas_, with partitive plural being _marakkaita_?
> 
> _Lattarimusiikissa yleensä käytetään marakaseja lyömäsoittimina._


It declines the same as _lasi._


----------

